# Completed Woodturned Projects & What to do with them?



## Mlyle (Nov 24, 2019)

This thread is prob in the wrong forum.....I hope not..But if it is
Sorry!?!!
I am a woodturner for about 4 years. so my turnings are not yet
museum quality....even if my fam tells me they are wonderful

My question is....

For how long can I keep giving my relatives my my completed
projects?

I gotta figure sooner or later they are gonna say
Well what kinda monstrosities is he gonna give us for Xmas
this year?

I can not be the only turner that has had these thoughts.....

let me know what you think please

thanks all

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 2 | Funny 1


----------



## trc65 (Nov 24, 2019)

I think I'm 2 years behind you in experience and annual gifting of turned items, so i should have a couple more years before I share your problem. 

As my skills grow, I've been doing different projects for gifts each year and try to come up with something new to give.

Everyone loves bowls, and they all don't have to be the same size, or for the same use. By varying size, style and wood, I've probably got a few more years before they get tired of them. 

Been making ornaments as well, and a different type each year. Angels will be new this year for a few recipients. Made some bells last year and plan to make more. Snowmen are also popular. Lots of what I make for Christmas gifts are smaller in size and are used for decoration, so they are put away for most of the year. 

I know that eventually though everyone will have enough.....

Seems like there is always a charity having auctions and I'm sure they would love to have some turned items.

Something I would also like to do eventually is start making items to donate to a women's shelter. Many of the women(children) in these shelters have left home with very little and are dependant on the goodness of others for everything. I've always thought that these women would love to have some small bowls or other similar item gifted to them that they could take with them when they start their new life. Something that is not a necessity, but rather a nice item they can have just for the beauty of it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mlyle (Nov 24, 2019)

@trc65

thanks so much and well said

and oh yes my neighbors love the mushrooms


----------



## DKMD (Nov 24, 2019)

Sometimes I stack them in a cabinet...



 

Some of them are flammable...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4 | Informative 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mlyle (Nov 24, 2019)

thanks Dave

I love burning my scraps....mesquite hot dogs are tasty

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Nov 24, 2019)

I think this is very thought provoking because I am in the same boat. About pen gifted out, I am trying to make bowls for change and keys, someone started doing spatulas so am trying a few of those, intend to do Pepper mills, lidded boxes, hopefully ornaments, small flat work boxes, etc...... oh, pizza cutters and servers, bottle openers.......

Yep, I can stretch this a bit longer. Especially since there are so many folks enabling my addiction around here!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## trc65 (Nov 24, 2019)

Mlyle said:


> thanks Dave
> 
> I love burning my scraps....mesquite hot dogs are tasty


I personally think that Apple smoked pork butt, ribs, and chicken rock!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## TXMoon (Nov 24, 2019)

I am going to keep some because I like them. But will start donating to the local Empty Bolws Project through the local AAW group.

Reactions: Agree 1 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mlyle (Nov 25, 2019)

Thanks all .


----------



## Karda (Dec 4, 2019)

i am in the same boat i am newer to turning i much of my stuff isn't even gift quality. Bur wify says it is . i did give some to a nursing home last year. some of mine also go into the burn box. You are not alone in this dilema

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mlyle (Dec 5, 2019)

thanks all!!


----------



## Graybeard (Dec 9, 2019)

Interesting to see others with a similar problem. We go to one craft fair a year. There are no other wood turners there. We're a rural economy with many farmers struggling to stay in business so we sell our stuff really cheaply. It makes me feel good to see someone be able to get something they can afford and smile a little. I figured out a long time ago I wasn't going to be a rich man dollar wise. There are other ways of being rich.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mlyle (Dec 9, 2019)

But my real question is

When should I stop giving all the best pieces to my
relations.. ?????


----------



## Karda (Dec 10, 2019)

don't but set aside some to sell. You won't make alot but what you sell you will help with materials cost, And it fells good to know people value your work


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Dec 10, 2019)

Lots of turned bowls sell on Etsy.com 
You may want to give that a try.


----------



## William Tanner (Dec 10, 2019)

Excellent thread. I have the opposite problem. I have a niece that wants yarn bowls and one of my snowman families. Need a large salad bowl for my other niece and I’ll never turn enough Christmas ornaments. Also, can always make stuff for turning clubs annual Christmas bazaar. I know of a local group of special needs kids/individuals that enjoy and appreciate smaller bowls and other items that are quick. Just don’t want it to feel like a job and it doesn’t.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Karda (Dec 10, 2019)

farm some of it out, let other turners help. I herd about a woman whose husband worked for a funeral home. he asked her to make a doll dress for a new born and preemie burials. She organized a group of women around the country that would sew doll cloths for funeral homes so they would have them when needed at a reasonable cost. Could this be done with wood turnings


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 11, 2019)

I say give until you dont want to any more. Screw them if they don't like it. Something made with someone's hands is personally worth more than any crap they buy me. I have some really crappy things people have made for me that mean more to me than anything else because I know they thought enough of me to take the time to make something for me and when I see or use it makes me think of them. @GeorgeS made me a pen that is amazing, I keep it on my desk at home where is used for only home task, bills and financials. Only leaves house to sign papers for house purchases. I still marvel at how beautiful it is every time I use it and am happy he is a friend and thinks enough to make it for me.

Give the things you make and tell them why you thought be good for them. If they tell you anything else than thanks then you know time to stop and get them a nice piece of coal.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gardnaaa (Dec 12, 2019)

In my personal opinion, I will always take a handmade gift over a store bought one any day. The thought and effort behind it means just as much to me as the gift does. These are the gifts that someone will never get rid of unless it breaks, if they use it or not, because of the sentimental value of said piece. This year is my first year giving gifts I’ve made. I’m very nervous to see what they will think, but I’m taking a shot. Bottle openers for my guy friends and family, and bottle stoppers for the ladies that enjoy wine. I was going to do cutting boards but I don’t have a table saw to rip pieces down to size yet. So I say..... keep on giving!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve Smith (Dec 20, 2019)

I've more or less solved the problem by increasing the complexity of my turning projects, thus taking more time per project and thus fewer to give away and much more highly prized.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karda (Dec 20, 2019)

but for how long, you will get better at more complex projects and the build up will begin, it never ends


----------



## phinds (Dec 20, 2019)

Karda said:


> but for how long, you will get better at more complex projects and the build up will begin, it never ends


Yes, you have to actively go out and make new friends and family to give things to. The friends part is hard enough but the family thing involves bigamy so creates its own problems.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Karda (Dec 20, 2019)

I don't get the bigamy


----------



## phinds (Dec 20, 2019)

Karda said:


> I don't get the bigamy


Guess you're not married.


----------



## Steve Smith (Dec 20, 2019)

@Karda I have other hobbies as well, so the number of projects I get done per year is small and those are easy to give away. A single segmented turning of 600 pieces can take three months to complete for example.


----------

